# Is following voltages correct for PSU ?



## gunners009 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is my voltages reading..
i have GS 600 PSu and i5 2500k processor

*imageshack.us/f/189/voltagesb.jpg

in* HWmonitor +12v showing 7.24v* bt in bios as well as in HWinfo and AIDA64 it showing +12.6 

Is that ok ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

HWmonitor has some sort of bug - it can show the +12v reading correctly with some mobos and thats' why it's showing too much low +12v reading.

But as AIDA64, HWinfo and even the mobo bios is showing the +12v reading in acceptable range so your PSU's +12v rail is just fine


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

@op,
its fine as bios is showing correct one.BIOs is the most reliable one,so if bios shows it as 12.6 then it is 12.6.nothing to worry.


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 28, 2011)

here is the reading

Imageshack - voltagesb.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ they are all fine - acc to the HWInfo64 image


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ they are all fine - acc to the HWInfo64 image



thanks  seems like HWmonitor having some bug


----------

